# Toad with a prolapse. Any more I can do?



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Need some help.

I went to feed my toads. All but one came out. So after feeding the rest I checked on this one. And as you can see its got a massive prolapse.
I socked it to clean it and get the dirt off. I have now put it in a tub with some damp paper towel.
These toads are 10 now (I got them as spawn) and never had a prolapse.
One of my frogs had 2 prolapses but both where very minor and went back in after about 24 hours.
But this one is quite big. Is there anything I can do to help? or is it just keeping it damp and clean and hoping for the best?
Cheers


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty much exactly what you are doing- although it can help to lubricate it with KY jelly or vasoline. In extreme cases, it can sometimes be *very* gently moved back in with a wet cotton bud, but there is a real risk of damage, as the tissue is very delicate indeed- so that's really a vet job.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Pretty much exactly what you are doing- although it can help to lubricate it with KY jelly or vasoline. In extreme cases, it can sometimes be *very* gently moved back in with a wet cotton bud, but there is a real risk of damage, as the tissue is very delicate indeed- so that's really a vet job.


Cheers mate :2thumb:

I'm going to try the KY jelly or Vaseline stuff. If there is not improvement by about Tuesday I'll get her to a vet.
I was hoping you would see this : victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

How did this turn out?

You need to return the prolapse to the body within 24hrs or some degree of damage (and therefore chances of infection, reoccurance or necrosis) is inevitable.

I'd have recommended a 30-60min bath in a cm of lukewarm saturated sugar water. (add sugar and stir until no more will dissolve). This draws fluids out of the prolapse (which is swollen due to irritation) and allows it to slip back into the body, fully or at least partially.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for no update (been busy with news about to say and GCSE's)

Phoned our exotics vet but he said he wouldn't treat it as he was only experienced with reptiles and avian.
He recommended a vet that was too far away.
We found an amphibian vet which is about 1 1/2 hours away. Only problem was they only available Tuesday and Thursday.

And it was Tuesday we found them and they would have been closed by the time we got there.
So planned to take it Thursday (today)
But it died on Tuesday


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Cheers for the help guys  

Honestly not too surprised that it died


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that, mate!


----------

